# Winter tyres *nearly* fitted...



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

In case this is of interest who's thinking of fitting new tyres...

I managed to source a set of winter tyres (eventually) and arranged for the company (Event Tyres) to send a mobile unit to fit them today.

When the guy had the first tyre off he said "Oh, you've got Tyron safety bands fitted. Do you have the device to remove them"?

"Oh...", said I, "I have no idea what you're talking about. My dealer never gave me any device..."

Upshot is that my dealer was never given the device by the previous owner when he px'd and Event did not have the equipment fit the tyres :-(

However Event did knock £50 off the cost of tyres and didn't charge for the aborted fitting so that's some compensation.

I have found another company with a mobile fitting service (HiQ in Kent) who are very familiar with the Tyron stuff and they will fit them for me - at a cost, of course.

All in all it will end up costing me about £70 more than anticipated which is OK(ish!). 

At least it means we will be able to do our winter alpine trip legally


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Tyron doesn't seem to a the problem - just Tyroff :!:


----------

